# Intarsia Wedding Gift



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Intarsia Wedding Gift*

*Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.

*Rough shaping of leaves and dogwood petals began.*










*When long fingernails just aren't enough*, sticking a small square of double faced sticky sponge to the end of a dowel certainly helps pick those stubborn little pieces out from their tight spaces!










*Of course, here's the reason why I sometimes don't have long fingernails!!* This sanding belt looks pretty worn out, but it's actually perfect for doing the rough shaping. Only a delicate touch is needed, but definitely a firm hold is necessary!










*Surprisingly, I've never had a small piece fly away on me … until now!* It was flung so quickly I couldn't tell where … and it's yet to be found! After that I immediately erected a bed sheet 'safety net' to catch any other little pieces should they be flung far and wide! Fortunately I only had to recut that one missing piece. Now, when I wander over to that area of my workshop, I find myself glancing around … still searching! Below is the empty space that needs to be filled with a newly cut piece.










*The new piece* ... cut, roughly shaped and inserted …










*And my quick solution to future strays!!* It did little to enhance my workshop, but I wasn't about to loose another piece to dust bunnies hiding in far dark corners. I'm frustrated over not being able to find that one little piece!!!










*Remember that hole in the cedar*, that I didn't notice until too late while transferring the design? ... and how it wasn't going to intimidate me?! Well there's the fix, off to the left side. An extension to the existing branch was incorporated into the design, and my favourite fix-all was applied. I just love Durham's Rock Hard Water Putty!! As I'll be painting all the many parts of this design, it's a perfect fix.










*My Dremel tool with flexible shaft* helps to shape and sand all those hard to reach places … I have three of them (but only one with the flex-shaft) set up to do various tasks. All the branches got a liberal dose of Dremel shaping with the idea of keeping them rough looking … like branches, eh?!










*When the rough shaping has been completed*, then comes the slow and tedious hand sanding and final shaping … and while doing that, I like to start into the elevation. Depending upon what is needed within each design, I use all manner of thicknesses to achieve the desired effect. In this particular design there was no need for radical elevation, and so my thickest medium was doorskin … to elevate the birdhouse and two of the Dogwood blossoms. The majority of Dogwood petals and leaves, as well as the bird itself were elevated using a pre-glued double thickness of walnut veneer. This photo shows the doubled layer of walnut in two sections along the underside of the branch … with a length of toothpick further down. Believe it or not, toothpicks are great for this purpose, where Intarsia parts are really skinny!










*Tricky elevation around the bird … this can 'make or break' the whole design! * There's nothing worse than after the fact, having a visual of this little feathered friend falling out of the picture when he's supposed to be at rest … in the background!! Sometimes perspective is not always as easy as it may look!
Notice the piece of doorskin laying over top of the one flower. That will be placed underneath and glued to the backboard at the proper time … however, some of the petals/leaves will have their own elevation added as well. Doorskin has already been placed beneath the flower and leaves in front of the bird.










*This is a quick and effective way to cut TINY pieces *without loosing them through the table slot … even though I have to admit to being lazy! One of the first things I did to change my Excalibur scroll saw was to glue a piece of arborite to cover the entire table surface … leaving one rectangular section applied with double stick tape to the blade area for easy replacement. A thin kerf was cut from the back of that section to the point of blade entry, then pressed into place, leaving absolutely no space for small pieces to drop through. Of course, over time and much use, the blade area does enlarge enough to warrant replacing. It's really a simple matter to pry up the rectangular section and start fresh … well, at least good in theory! I've been too lazy to insert a new piece of arborite, and this wasn't a good time to drop everything. I was on a roll, with only this one cut left to perform! ... and so, this lazy gal's solution!!










*Ah! After many long hours my design is 'happening'!* Throughout this whole process of final shaping, sanding and elevation, each piece was repositioned on top of the original design … in my spray room out of harm's way!



















*Having a hard time reading the message?* From Designing to this stage … 86 1/4 hours Cutting/Shaping/Elevation totalled 50 1/4 of those hours. Have I counted all those bits and pieces?? ... *NO!* I usually wait until the project is totally completed!!










*Now that the design has been squared up, giving me exact measurements* ... I need to apply thought and action toward preparing the backboard for this project. As this is my first Intarsia mirror, I'm fairly sure of my approach. But not being a carpenter, I waffle over frames and such. I guess you'll have to wait for the next blog, to see if what I have in mind works out … or whether I've broken down in tears!! * Stick around … I may need some Lumberjock shoulders to cry on!!*


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


Very ambitious project and coming along beautifully.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


It looks like it's going to be beautiful! And it looks like a lot of dedicated craftsmanship was required. I'll watch for the finished project.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


Looking really good Elaine. 
You have such a fine artist's eye for this.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful design Elaine and the work is done so well too. Some lucky bride and groom are going to be extremely happy with a wedding gift like this! Your blog was also very well done. I found it very interesting and enjoyable to read. I hope you will be also blogging the coloring part. I can't wait to see the finished product. If you are worried about the frame you could always have a picture framer come up with something appropriate.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


I'll wager the piece ricocheted into the opposite corner, so look over there? Anyhow you made a replacement so don't worry about finding it, just sweep the floor! Your piece is very beautiful and you put a lot of time into it, must be for dear friends!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


Elaine,

I can't begin to imagine the patience this requires. Your picture is really "coming alive" already. It should be sensational with the color.

L/W


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


*Thank you dear friends for the wonderful comments!* There is a very special reason for this particular project. It is a wedding gift for our older daughter and hubby to be … they tie the knot in August!

I am enjoying blogging, as much as it appears you all enjoy reading and seeing this project unfold! And yes … I will follow through to the end, so there will be color to see!

Many years ago, as a member of the Marquetry Society of America, I would send write-ups of various projects tackled, to be printed in their newsletters … long before this era of emails, blogs, and web pages. This much slower form of communication was the *only* communication I had with fellow Marquetarians! It was a very sad day when their newsletters came to an end due to the aging factor within their Society. But now, with much thanks to Paul and his patience while introducing Lumberjocks, and guiding me through this wide open and exciting channel of communication …* I feel as though I have found long lost friends!!*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have come to a good place Elaine. I can guarantee that your work will be much appreciated on this site. I also have a very nice Excalibur scroll saw which so far as been grossly underused. Paul's work and now yours is inspiring for me and I plan to give marquetry a try, and after seeing yours and others excellent intarsia work on LJ, I probably give that a try as well. I believe you will find inspiration her too.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Well … after many hours, compiled into weeks, I'm back* with the continuation of this Intarsia Mirror Frame Wedding Gift. My last blog left off with all the many intricate parts cut on my Excalibur scroll saw, waiting for this next stage.
> 
> ...


That is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Intarsia Wedding Gift*

*Hi Everyone!*

It's been hard to concentrate on woodworking with Easter holidays, company, and spring being sprung in the garden … but at last I'm ready to post another continuation of the Intarsia Wedding Gift.

The last blog left me ready to begin work upon the framing structure for this mirror … I'm not talking about the finishing frame that will show on the outside! My expertise does not lay in the area of carpentry, framing, etc. And so, when I reach this point with each project, it's always something that makes me have to put on that heavy-duty thinking cap!

Actually Lumberjock Stefang suggested best … "if you can't do it, get somebody else to make the framework". A very good suggestion that I stuck to faithfully for many years, but unfortunately my woodwork'n buddy Des retired! I ended up purchasing a good many of his tools, including his very old and reliable table saw. I'm still a bit squeamish when it comes to using this beast, but I'm gradually learning not to fear as much as *respect it's power* … endeavouring to go beyond the Intarsia part of this project.










My idea was to make a light-weight backing frame, because when all is said and done, this complete mirror to hang will be heavy enough! I end up using lots of 'doorskin' for substrate material and other needs within the shop. It's 3/32" thick. The object of the game was to glue two layer of doorskin together, cross grains to prevent warping. *Why I didn't just use 3/8" plywood to begin with is beyond me *… I just wasn't thinking!, so spent extra time cutting, prepping, and gluing. But, maybe I needed that extra 'thinking time', and I now have plenty of extra doorskin left over for future use!!

After all that extra work, I ended up with 2 individual glued layers of doorskin: *1* ... for the upper part of framework where the mirror will fit into a recessed area and all the Intarsia pieces will be glued to; *2* ... for the backing underneath, to support the mirror as well as a major portion of the upper framework. This may become clearer than mud as you read further along!!










In this photo, the black rectangular outline represents where the mirror is situated within the design. However, the more 'meat' the intarsia pieces can be glued to, the better …* I can't glue to the mirror!* , hence the curvy line following closely around the inside perimeter of the design, instead of using a rectangular mirror. Those pieces of Intarsia that present themselves over the mirror area will be glued side to side, then reinforced from beneath with a very thin layer of glued fabric. That's my 'vision' right now … I may be singing a different tune when that stage is reached!










A cardboard template was made and sent off to the glass shop, making sure they would be able to cut my curvy mirror. Once, given the okay, I went ahead with the waxed paper template, marking it's exact position upon the upper part of the doorskin framework, in preparation for cutting with the jigsaw.

*What fun that was!* To my way of thinking, a jigsaw is a very inferior cutting tool. But there again, my last experience using this old and very tired workshop jigsaw many years ago … has probably contributed to my slanted opinion!

The doorskin leapt beneath my hand pressure as it vibrated its way around, while I desperately tried to follow a line that distorted like a plucked string from all that movement. And yes … *'inferior'* did once again come to mind! But less than half way along, my thoughts suddenly screamed HOT! My hand, gripping (what seemed a far cry from) firm control, let go just as suddenly. I wish I'd had the presence of mind to snap a photo of the smoke curling from the jigsaw handle, toward the ceiling …* but all I could do was watch in fascination while rubbing my tender palm!*

A new, smaller model jigsaw was purchased to finish the job. Was that tool any better? Only slightly, but unfortunately it's the only way to cut an inside line that is far too big for the scroll saw. So I've re-assessed my opinion of 'inferior' and given it an 'adequate' ... because of it being a necessary evil!!










With the mirror recess cut away, the upper framework was turned over and plywood framing was glued down around it's perimeter.



















With that plywood framing completed, the 2nd layer of prepared doorskin was cut to size … fitting inside the plywood frame. Then strips of double layered doorskin reinforcements were glued in place for added strength and extra support against the underside of the mirror … with the final strips extending over the plywood frame, and screwed in place … for easy mirror replacement if necessary. *It may seem more like 'over-kill'*, but at least I know this support won't warp … and it's still very light and easy to manoeuvre.

Oh ya … my method of clamping pressure seems rather interesting, eh?! *No … I don't smoke!!* But these tins, were handed down by a true smoker, and work when clamps just won't reach. Combined with that heavy slab of iron, it's the perfect solution … because this tobacco tin is filled with old piano tuning pins! If you've read my most recent 'project posting' you'll understand how it is I manage to have tuning pins floating around my shop!!










Ah! The mirror fits, with just enough cushioning beneath to bump it up level with the surrounding doorskin surface. Everything feels solid!










With the mirror's surface covered in saran wrap to protect it from glue and paint, a make-shift exterior frame is stuck down with double-faced tape … following the exact lines drawn on the board. Then the transfer of all the many Intarsia pieces (from the safety of the spray room table) into the make-shift frame and around the mirror slowly takes place.










*A glitch!!* With the design all put together within the make-shift exterior frame, the right bottom corner is out of whack. I'm not really surprised because I always seem to be fighting with my squares … Why aren't they square?!! And so the bottom section, complete with those smaller pieces affected are mounted with double faced tape onto cardboard so everything necessary is kept together … and marked for correction. * Measure twice … cut once!!*










This photo shows the cleared area, where the affected section has been removed. If you follow the pencil line upward along the right side, you'll probably notice a freshly broken end to the background section. As much as it pained me to do so, it was necessary to break the bottom part away (to be glued together later) for easier handling.










Only 1/8" out of whack … but enough to be very noticeable if not attended to! At least I know for a fact that the pencil lines drawn on the doorskin are exact. *I measured, and re-measured … then measured again!*










*Finally!* It's all put together, and time to double check for any corrections to elevation, and extra sanding needed … especially for those pieces that rest upon the mirror itself. Those need to be sanded all the way around, as the mirror will reflect the sides and bottoms of those pieces.










This is the start of the 'rosettes' that will be used in the construction of the 3-1/2" wide exterior mirror frame. Our daughter loves hearts … thus the reason for the heart shaped opening in the bird house! I thought it would be fun to make personalized rosettes. They may not turn out, but we'll see. Remember the scroll saw blade (from blog #1), and the method used to slightly dull my blade before tackling the intricate cuts in the design? ... well … this is the same blade, still able to cut out these hearts. *It's ready for retirement, I think!!*

Now I can get on with the next stage … painting and staining all those pieces! And gluing the background pieces in place. That's a bit nerve-wracking because one wrong placement means disaster!!

*Thanks for checking up on my progress folks. Until next blog … keep happy making sawdust!*


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


You intarsia folk always amaze me. Nice work.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Great work Elaine! I like your attitude about taking the time to get everything right and making sure that it is strong enough. Always better to overbuild than underbuild is my motto.

I am really looking forward to the coloring bit. I can't get many exotic woods here and the ones I can get sell for exorbitant prices. This means I will have to stain or paint most of my intarsia work. Seeing your past work has given me a positive outlook on this. Meanwhile I will pray for rain so you can stay in the shop and do these blogs!


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Amen to ShipWreck's comment. I would be a blithering idiot WAAAY before I was halfway through a project like this.
(I'm not too far from there, now)
Can't wait to see the end of this saga.

Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Elaine,

I've always admired the intarsia discipline of woodworking and you are so capable of coaxing the beauty of the wood to project yet another of Mother Nature's marvels, wildlife in all its Glory.

A wedding gift from the heart and mind of a loving mother.

You are truely an Artisan, thanks for sharing. - Len


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


The project will sure be wonderful. Great design and great skill, as well as a great tutorial. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Looking very good Elaine. I'll comment lots more when I see it myself. Heading home this morning with an ETA of Tuesday.

See Ya.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


I sure love receiving all this wonderful feedback! A big thanks to you all for making my day! Right now I'm taking time out to browse through Lumberjocks … meeting more terrific people along the way … gathering 'buddies' too! ... waiting for glue to set as all the background pieces of the design are put in place. It's a mighty slow process!

Paul … did you ever find out what those white outlines (business card size) are about? I noticed there are those same lines in my blog … 4th pic from the bottom. Anybody else have an idea what's happening here??


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


Elaine,

I get those business card outlines, too. I thought it was just because I run an old version of Internet Explorer. If you find out what they are or how to alleviate them, let me know.

About your intarsia mirror . . . it is complicated beyond comprehension! What an heirloom it will be!

L/W


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Everyone!*
> 
> ...


I think what you are doing is fabulous!
Is there a reason you didn't just go with a rectangular mirror?


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Intarsia Wedding Gift*

*Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*

*The painting has begun!* These four pictures show the varied stages. I use acrylic paints for the bulk of my Intarsia projects. However I wanted the grain of the cedar to show through on the branches, so I used NGR (non-raising grain stain). All my paints and stains are compatible with lacquers, which I use as a spray on finish … having a fully equipped spray room with fan, etc.










The first coat of acrylic paint is thinly applied, covering the edges as well because they will show with elevation. This stage of painting is done rather quickly as it is just more or less to 'set the stage' …










All the leaves have their first coat … and the NGR stain applied to the branches.










Next … the first coat of acrylic on the dogwoods …










All those individual pieces had been placed upon the original waxed paper design to completely dry. Before setting them back into the cedar background, each painted leaf and pedal was lightly sanded using a flex-sponge. Fine grit to coarse wet/dry sandpaper adhered to both sides of thin sponge makes for easy sanding of contoured pieces. Fine grit was all that was needed to smooth off the surfaces.


Note to those who wish to try this style of Intarsia … *It definitely pays to keep your paper design* because it's not hard to loose track of where these little parts go!!

*Now comes the tricky part that makes me want to hold my breath! * In the previous blog, I explained how everything had been squared up, so that the design fit snuggly inside the temporary framework. The time has come to glue the background pieces to the substrate. This is a tediously slow process, as each section is dismantled, the backing cleared of dust then marked for glue area.










As you can see, very little glue is necessary … too much, and a section could slip out of position while in the process of clamping. *That wouldn't do!!* Not to mention, glue squeezing out into areas where it's not wanted. 
It's important not to remove too much of the surrounding bits and pieces … just enough to give adequate clearance for gluing. Before the clamps are applied, some of those bits and pieces of branches and leaves are double checked to make sure they are not too tight to work back into place later, after the glue has set.










It seems like a chaotic mess!, but in actual fact is quite organized. The large section of background surrounding the birdhouse, is marked and ready to glue into place … with smaller sections ready to slip into place making sure they will fit properly …










Sometimes is necessary to slip saran wrap into sections where glue isn't wanted. The background section has been removed, the area cleared … you can see a part of the pencil line that will guide me for gluing.










And then there are times where an inventive thought has to be worked out for applying pressure. *There's my tuning pin can again!* It sure comes in handy when the throat of a clamp just isn't deep enough!!

I use Weldbond wood glue. It goes on white, but dries clear … and extreme pressure is not needed to do a good glue-up for this project. In previous Intarsia projects, I've used this glue to lay a bed of sand and rocks!!

There have been some good days in my workshop lately, so it shouldn't be much longer before I can blog again … *stay tuned!* Meanwhile, keep happy in your own workshops!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


This all looks really good Elaine but the pictures just don't do it justice.

I live near Elaine and had the opportunity to see this work in progress yesterday. It is going to be just gorgeous, in fact it already is.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


I see a masterpiece coming together. My hat's off to your patience and skill.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


That's going to be spectacular. Can't wait to see the final photos! I admire your patience and skill.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


Your project was amazing in it's natural state and now it takes on nature's beauty as though it, like our Spring here, morphs from winter's sleep to it's full and glorious splendor.

Awaiting the completion of this one! - Len


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


This is really good, one day I'm going to try this! It will have to hit me between the eyes for me to take notice and roll up my sleeves( I'm in short sleeves most of the time) and get started! I just made you my buddy so I won't miss your postings.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


Elaine,

You're making good progress. We can't even imagine the complications of getting all the pieces in the right places! What a unique family heirloom this will be!

How much time is left before the wedding? I'm working on a wedding gift for June and have spent most of my time making jigs for it and haven't even finished the prototype yet. Yikes! Time really does pass quickly.

L/W


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking such care with pictures and documenting each step so very well. I'm looking forward to trying some of the practices you show here. Great Work!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying every step! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hello all my 'Blog Followers'!* I know it's been a while now … but I have been busy. I really wish I could just get into the shop at 9 a.m. and stay there without any interruptions … but those kind of days are few and far between. Life may be down-right interesting around here … but I have felt *stirrings of panic* every now and then. What?!! How is it these days keep going forward?! * Sometimes I swear I'm walking backwards!!*
> 
> ...


Hi Friends:

Many thanks for keeping in touch and following along with this latest project. Your comments are always filled with such heart-warming encouragement!

There's really plenty of time before our daughter's wedding … August 18th … however, hubby and I head out this door to cabin life before much longer, and I was really hoping to wrap this project up (in more ways than one!) and have it safely tucked away for the road trip to Calgary where the wedding will take place. Oh well, if necessary, I can complete their wedding gift in my workshop in Vernon, B.C.

As I fly home periodically throughout the summer months (keeping my 92 year old Dad company), that means I'll still be able to keep everyone in the loop with each return home … should this project linger on. We exist with solar and generator power … but no Internet service, otherwise it just wouldn't be cabin life, eh?!!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Intarsia Wedding Gift*

*Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *

Wow, have I been busy in the workshop!! It definitely feels great when the vision inside starts taking shape on the outside. I really enjoy doing Intarsia, but I think … for me … the fun part is in the painting.

The previous blog left off with me starting to glue down all the background sections, so now I'll continue on.










The first coat of paint (acrylics) has been applied to the leaves and pedals, and the branches stained with a mixture from my NGRs (Non Raising Grain Stains). The branches will be left as is, because I want the grain of the cedar to come through as well once the lacquer has been applied … in the hopes of attaining a 'branchy' look. With everything fitting together again … everything came apart again, as it was time to start gluing the background down. It's a slow process, with plenty of set up time to twiddle my thumbs … and so I began collecting for my next stage.










This is my 'playground of colours'!! The basic colours had been grabbed to 'set the stage', but now much more came out from their hiding places in preparation for play! I just love getting this riot of supplies together, and can hardly wait to crack open my stash * BUT* ... before I begin ….










I debated whether or not to paint in the background sections in mottled sky … but there's alway some part of me that likes to see the natural wood peak through. I decided the sky would remain the beautiful clear cedar. After all, this stuff I'm working with* is well over 50 years old! It deserves to be seen!!*










I force strips of paper towel into all the gaps so the spray lacquer will not touch the future glue areas. With that done, a few coats of sanding sealer are applied.










The smaller sections of background which will be glued in place along with the finished leaves, pedals and branches, are held in place with double faced tape, upon a piece of scrap board, to receive their coats of lacquer.










It's always best to lightly sand between coats for good adhesion. The soft sponge comes in handy when trying to sand small pointy pieces without damaging things. The final coat of sanding sealer will remain un-sanded. The object of this whole process to to protect the background surface from excess paint and glue, which can be easily wiped clean.










*It's play time!!*










Ah! I love the look of the cedar and am happy with the decision I made to keep it natural!










All the pieces of the bird house were carefully glued into place upon a piece of doorskin, giving it proper elevation. Now it, as well as the bird are ready for painting.

I've split up this blog into several sections because I really don't want to bore you all to tears trying to take it all in! And so … next blog will deal with more painting, etc. I bet you can hardly wait, eh? *Happy trails … 'till we meet again!*


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *
> 
> ...


Elaine,
Although I enjoy your short 'teaser' blogs, I *can hardly wait *to see the completed Masterpiece.

...btw, your creations are far from *boring us to tears*.  - Len


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *
> 
> ...


Not bored at all Elaine. The painted bits look vibrant against the natural background. Good choice. I can see why your favorite part is the painting, because you're so darned good at it! One question; will you be putting a protective finish on top of the painted parts or is that not needed, and if so what kind of finish? As far as I'm concerned you don't ever have to finish this blog as I am enjoying every episode and learning a few things at the same time.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *
> 
> ...


Elaine, your modesty ill becomes you. You are as good as the best and much better than the rest! All I can say is a big, strong AMEN! to what Len and Mike said. Bore us, bore us!

Have a good'un

Joe


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *
> 
> ...


P. S. I want you to show us sometimes how you just picked that ol' pianny up and put in on the bench.

Have a good'un

Joe


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *
> 
> ...


This is coming along so nicely Elaine.
I'm with the others…........ Beautiful creations are just not boring.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *
> 
> ...


Elaine,

It just keeps getting better! Keep it up!

L/W


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *
> 
> ...


You Guys and Gal are just full of wonderful comments that plant a smile on my face! And … I'm certainly glad to hear the 'audience' is keeping wide awake … eager for more!!

In answer to your question Mike: I use spray lacquers in my workshop, having all the proper equipment … explosion proof fan, industrial mask, compressor, spray-gun, turn-table, etc. Sometimes I've thought about using different finishes, but lacquer works for me and what I do. Once you get the technique of spraying down pat, it makes a quick and easy finish. It's seems quite durable, but if need be, can simply be lightly sanded and resurfaced … even years later. I use sanding sealer as a base coat, then carry on with gloss to build up, and usually finish with flat or semi-gloss, depending. I'm able to mix my own semi-gloss to the exact sheen I desire, using the gloss and flat together. And yes … I do give the painted surfaces a lacquered finish. It has never reacted with the paints … which is a good thing! Another excellent trait (especially when I used to strip and refinish furniture) is that I can mix my NGRs with gloss lacquer when it's necessary to have added colour in the finish.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi There Lumberjock Friends! *
> 
> ...


Elaine, thanks for taking the time to document the steps so very clearly. The blog is terrific and your work is masterful.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Intarsia Wedding Gift*

*I'm Back to Blogging Again!* Don't panic … that's not me!!!

Before I begin, I thought I'd share a couple of photos taken last Friday while a friend and I viewed all the beautiful artworks on display through our local Cowichan Valley Arts Council, on Vancouver Island. I know you will be interested … because* Lumberjock Paul Miller 'Shipwright'* was demonstrating his superior technique of cutting on the Chevalet de Marqueterie he built from scratch. A mighty fine 'machine', and very impressive ability with his creative artistry, considering Paul is fairly new to the Marquetry world! This multi-talented guy definitely has the talent and enthusiasm to go far! It was great to see him back on home turf again … I just wish I'd taken a few more pics of the artistic pieces he had on display!


























He was cutting this beautiful design while demonstrating!









*Okay … back to the Intarsia Wedding Gift*, and where I left off … the bird and birdhouse are both ready to paint. Notice two small items to the left of the bird? You'll see what one of them will become before long!










Now … I know this poor little feathered friend doesn't look like much right now, but there are a series of 'layers' he (or she?) needs before it's ready to 'take flight'.










Just as much as that bird needs layers … so does the birdhouse. Much thought went into how I wanted the house to look, until finally taking a page from human nature. If a birdhouse is looking drab, slap more paint on it! *And more!!*




























Back to the poor little bird …. what a mess! I'm sure it's building an inferiority complex … *and I'm starting to feel a shade insecure myself!!*










Back to the birdhouse … there was purpose for all those bright layers, because I wanted to really rough it up to make it look old and worn. *It takes lots of guts to scrape and coarse sand and gouge!! *










The final stage of 'wear and tear' was to apply a weak tea solution of watered down dark brown acrylic paint, to slightly stain all the bare wood now exposed, and lend a 'dirty' look. With the roof area cleaned up, shading was applied to the house and a dowel button perch (which endured the very same treatment) was glued in place … go back to the first picture, and now you know! After that, a couple of lacquer coats to protect it from getting dirtier than I planned!










Ah … my fine feathered friend looks good. What was I getting so worried about?! The one good thing about acrylic painting on wood … if you're not happy with what you see, wipe it off immediately with a just slightly damp cloth. If the paint has dried, then sand it off. *I think this bird has a few layers of feathers underneath it never expected!!*










Now … on to the Dogwoods. This is beautiful British Columbia's provincial flower. Right now, every Dogwood tree is pretty much in full bloom. The flower comes before the leaves, and so with this design showing full grown leaves, the petals of the flower will start to diminish in colour. The brightness of white, creams up with browns starting to show.










I wasn't happy with the look of this blossom, and decided to change it a bit.



















A little cut, and bit of sanding, back to the paint … and there's a happier Dogwood. *Well, at least I'm happier!
*










Well folks … that's it for now. I was complaining to Paul there just are not enough hours in the run of a day to sit at the computer to blog … *I'm running out of time!* However, I realized while working on the framework today … there are blocks of glue setting moments when I could be sitting down, *relaxing with my Lumberjock friends!*

Until next time …* oh ya … there's more to come!* … enjoy a creative moment of your own!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *I'm Back to Blogging Again!* Don't panic … that's not me!!!
> 
> ...


Wonderful Elaine. It just shows what an artist is capable of when let loose with some paint. I loved the effects you got on the birdhouse and the bird and of course the flowers too.

My intention for my intarsia is/was to concentrate on grain directions (using mainly pine) and keeping the acrylics thinned to a wash so the grain would show through and sticking more or less with wood colors, but after seeing the possibilities in your painted work I might dare to experiment a little. I'm not worried about being a purist, I just want the result to look good, but I do want people to know that it is made of wood. Your work certainly does that and so it is very inspiring to me.

I hope Paul will be showing us his latest marquetry work when finished. Looks fantastic so far.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *I'm Back to Blogging Again!* Don't panic … that's not me!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Elaine. 
Your painting skills are right up there with your cutting skills and I'm very impressed with the effects you can create with these layers of paint. 
I guess you aren't going to show an overall view until the "reveal" when finished but if I can spill a few beans here, having seen the whole piece, the whole is much greater than the sum of these beautiful parts. 
Really fine work!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *I'm Back to Blogging Again!* Don't panic … that's not me!!!
> 
> ...


Elain,
Your capabilities boggle my mind. Straight from a beautiful Soul at ease.

Thanks for sharing. - Len


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *I'm Back to Blogging Again!* Don't panic … that's not me!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful work, Elaine. I can't think of anyone who wouldn't love to receive that as a gift, wow!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *I'm Back to Blogging Again!* Don't panic … that's not me!!!
> 
> ...


Elaine,

You are creating one incredibly magnificent heirloom! Thanks for taking us on your journey.

L/W


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *I'm Back to Blogging Again!* Don't panic … that's not me!!!
> 
> ...


Hi All: Again … thank you for such warm and supportive feedback!


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *I'm Back to Blogging Again!* Don't panic … that's not me!!!
> 
> ...


I could look at this stuff for hours.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Intarsia Wedding Gift*

*Hi Again Out There In Lumberjock Land!* These days are getting crazy with plans to pack up for cabin life, and trying to get my workshop project completed, so I can clean this place up! There are tools mixed in with sundry cabin stuff, and not one clean surface to look at! Like I should complain, eh?!!

Let's see … where did I leave off? Well … painting 'play time' on the Intarsia Wedding Gift has almost come to an end. The large sections of background were previously glued in place, and lacquered for protection against any mishaps from paint. Now that very same lacquered surface will be protected against excess glue while all the many painted parts are fit into place permanently.










This handy little item was found at a local craft shop, and works really well when applying glue into those tight spaces ... without making a mess everywhere else! It originally had a plastic needle tip for extremely fine use applying liquid glues to model airplanes and cars, etc. I just nipped the end off, giving me a much larger hole for my thicker (Weldbond) glue. By squeezing the bulbous top flat, the glue is gradually sucked up into the tube. *It's amazing how much glue that little sucker holds!* A bit of masking tape seals the end when not in use, and it's cheap enough to toss away when finished.










Toothpicks come in handy for equalizing gaps. *There are gaps, you exclaim?!!! *

Think of the whole design being cut from one section of board, and then the individual pieces are cut again … such as the Dogwoods cut into petals, the leaves cut into halves, etc. Even using the finest of jewellery blades, those multiple kerf lines add up to space! *Space is actually good!* When it comes to gluing the smaller pieces into place, you may desire the gaps to be even, or a bit off centred, depending … and that's where the toothpicks (or the thin blade of a pallet knife) come into play. Wedged between, they help to hold a piece in place while it glues up. * Ya just don't shove it down so far that it gets stuck with the glue! * There's experience talk'n!!

I definitely prefer a bit of wiggle room, rather than having to use a sledge hammer to insert a tight piece into place! Believe me it's happened …* well, not with a sledge hammer!* … but it's nerve-wracking when there's a section of branch (for actual instance!) that I know is just too tight for a 'dry fit'. *I don't even try a dry fit* in that case, because it probably won't come back out again!! So what?, you may wonder??

Because … if glue is not applied to hold it in place, there's bound to be a time when the *fickleness of wood* might allow that piece to fall out. *Would that actually happen??! * I don't know! But I don't really want the recipient of a commissioned piece or gift finding out for me!!

And so that very snug piece rests patiently on top of the design, awaiting it's final moment. Cushioned by a cork block, and the gentle tap of a tack hammer … a snug piece bottoms safely into the glue. * Praying helps too!!*










Actually I did lots of that while gluing the edge sections that rest over the mirrored area! Side by side gluing is the only way to make contact with those parts that will hang in space, because you can't glue them to the mirror. I've never tackled an Intarsia mirror before. *There was much fretting and dry fitting before I finally found the courage to just get on with it!*




























Yep! Just a bit too much glue!!










*Phew! That's done!!* As you can see … all manner of clamping (even masking tape) can be used. There was only one tussle with an overly large clamp. Before I could protect the surface with a padded cloth, the clamp popped off it mooring and put a small ding into the cedar sky #@$%&$!! Oh well … if this Intarsia piece turned out absolutely perfect … *I'd have to keep it for myself and declare it a miracle!* I figure these little boo-boos are meant to keep me humble, because there's seldom a piece of artwork without them!!










Here is the flip side of the design, showing the parts overhanging the mirrored area.










To reinforce the Intarsia in that area, I pressed a mixture of Durham's Rock Hard putty and colorant into all the joints, levelled it off … then took a rest while that mass of goop dried!

There's one more blog to go before this Intarsia journey comes to 'The End', and this special gift is ready for travel. I've been working on the main frame, snapping more photos as I go … thinking of all the junk cluttering my workbenches. The floors are a mess! Time for me to get off my duff and do a bit of tidying. *But I'll be back!!* Until that happens, sweep the sawdust from your workshop floors … then enjoy making more!


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Again Out There In Lumberjock Land!* These days are getting crazy with plans to pack up for cabin life, and trying to get my workshop project completed, so I can clean this place up! There are tools mixed in with sundry cabin stuff, and not one clean surface to look at! Like I should complain, eh?!!
> 
> ...


Fabulous and great close photo shots!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Again Out There In Lumberjock Land!* These days are getting crazy with plans to pack up for cabin life, and trying to get my workshop project completed, so I can clean this place up! There are tools mixed in with sundry cabin stuff, and not one clean surface to look at! Like I should complain, eh?!!
> 
> ...


Elaine,

This looks s-o-o-o-o wonderful! Rather than risking shipping it to me, I think I'll make the long trip to pick it up! LOL

L/W


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Again Out There In Lumberjock Land!* These days are getting crazy with plans to pack up for cabin life, and trying to get my workshop project completed, so I can clean this place up! There are tools mixed in with sundry cabin stuff, and not one clean surface to look at! Like I should complain, eh?!!
> 
> ...


Elaine,

This is shaping up and coming together as if Mother Nature was there growing it as you instructed.

Just a fabulous Creation.

Thanks for sharing the journey. - Len


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Again Out There In Lumberjock Land!* These days are getting crazy with plans to pack up for cabin life, and trying to get my workshop project completed, so I can clean this place up! There are tools mixed in with sundry cabin stuff, and not one clean surface to look at! Like I should complain, eh?!!
> 
> ...


I've been out of touch with LJ for a couple days and just got back and I am amazed at how beautiful this thing is turning out to be. I am impressed with your work. The recipient is certainly going to be thrilled with this!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> *Hi Again Out There In Lumberjock Land!* These days are getting crazy with plans to pack up for cabin life, and trying to get my workshop project completed, so I can clean this place up! There are tools mixed in with sundry cabin stuff, and not one clean surface to look at! Like I should complain, eh?!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Elaine for sharing this project so very completely with us. This is just a gorgeous piece of art! It sure gives folks like me something to aspire to. The techniques you use will work for even my elementary projects. Great job of photography and documenting. Thank you again!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Intarsia Wedding Gift*

Well … That was no fun! My laptop froze, and I was just about to post my blog. So … now I start again!!

*Welcome Back* to this, the final written entry regarding my Intarsia Wedding Gift. When I left off last time, the Intarsia design was completely finished … spray lacquered and all. And now the time has finally come to prepare the decorative frame.










I had a supply of alder and decided to use this because it was thicker than the highest elevation in the cedar design, therefore needing only to be eventually glued to the main frame structure. However I wanted the special rosettes to stand proud from their surrounding frame. Scrap cedar was glued to each rosette base, to achieve the desired elevation.










The frame itself is all glued together … *but not to the main structure*, as I wanted to remove it for painting.



















With the upper frame glued together, the lower frame was prepared.










Both upper and lower frames were then painted with acrylic, and given a few coats of lacquer. After ample time for adequate drying, the upper frame was glued in place … directly onto the main frame structure. Next, the lower frame was glued to the underside of the upper frame and sides of the main frame structure.



















Because the Intarsia design had already received its final satin lacquer spraying long before the decorative frame was glued in place, a protective covering of waxed paper helped to prevent over-spray while the frame received its final coat of satin lacquer.










This procedure may seem a nuisance to some. Why not put everything together and spray the lacquer finish *all at once*? Because of the elevation within the Intarsia design, the spray of lacquer has to hit every nook and cranny. If the frame is already in place while trying to achieve good coverage on the design, it's very easy for the lacquer to end up pooling …* heavy concentration is not a good thing to have happen!* Past experience has taught me to work on the two separate entities.

Another question might follow: Why didn't I *complete the finish* on the frame *before* gluing it in place? Because I'm working with fairly fresh lacquer, the cork bottomed blocks used for clamping tend to leave 'smudge marks' on the surface. They are easily sanded out … but then, if I have to sand the surface … I have to apply a finish top coat. There are a host of methods for removing those smudge marks without having to apply more lacquer … but I've found they are not only time consuming, but seldom with good results. Far easier (even if time is spent protecting a bordering surface from over-spray) to just apply that extra finish coat …* and be happy!!*

Here's an example of over-spray … practically impossible not to have happen in this situation with such tight corners. *Trying to sand over-spray from these areas is an exercise in frustration!* The simplest solution is to brush lacquer over top of those areas affected. The fresh lacquer amalgamates, and the over-spray vanishes.



















Time to prepare the hearts for the completion of the rosettes. Each heart had a piece of 1/8" doorskin glued to their undersides for elevation. They will end up being the highest section of the rosettes. A mixture of lacquer and Pearl-Ex powdered (silver) pigments was applied over the acrylic paint, then set with clear gloss lacquer finish.



















I wanted to add a bit of moss inside the bird house opening, and had a small collection of well dried moss ready to work with. * It's amazing what Weldwood glue can do!* One trick is to dip things like moss into a weak solution of glue and water, then set it to dry. I dipped these pieces twice, because I wanted to make sure whatever was used remained firm … forever! The colour set beautifully, and the treated moss was hot glued for a permanent fix!



















My original plan was to attach a silver eye and wire from the top of the bird house up to the branch far above. Attachment at the bird house was not a problem, but I couldn't get the wire to conform to my wishes for a neat wrap around and tuck under the branch. *Well then … go with plan 'B'!* A very thin wood dowel, painted in the Pearl-Ex, glued into the hole on the roof, to extend into a hole in the upper branch. Then, with a heavy mix of glue and Pearl-Ex, paint the rest of the 'wire' in place. Do or die … *I couldn't leave the bird house hanging without support!! *




























*At last!!* The mirror is cleaned and put in place … the backing attached …



















Now I'm ready to attach this entire mirror's weight with it's own 'hanging support'! I know … this may look a bit like I've over-done it … 3 wires braided together (*that wasn't easy!!*) ...










... then a 3-way support system?!! * Hey … I'm not prepared for our daughter to experience 7 years bad luck!!!* The frame is designed so the whole thing will fit snuggly against the wall once hung in place.










*I'm not done yet!* Over my extensive years of Marquetry, there are always bits and pieces of left-overs to use … and this was a good time to sort through my collection …










... and play around until …










... a plaque was completed to document this momentous occasion for two very special people in our lives … a gift given with so much love attached!










*It's finished!!* … and just in time to wrap for travel to the cabin. It will hang at the cabin while the lacquer completely cures, before it's final wrap for the wedding. Until then, Bill and I can enjoy looking at ourselves in this one-of-a-kind mirror!!

Thank you all for joining me throughout this journey … from start to finish. Never having blogged before, I've learned much during the process and am enjoying this form of communication with my Lumberjock buddies. Well … I would have been happier if this laptop hadn't abolished my last attempt! * I've been holding my breath ever since!!*

Your wonderful comments have truly been welcomed, inspiring me to continue on … to …










*THE END!!!*

Until next time … keep happy doing whatever makes you happy!


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> Well … That was no fun! My laptop froze, and I was just about to post my blog. So … now I start again!!
> 
> ...


Elaine, I have been waiting with "bated breath" to see how this was going to turn out and you have truly outdone yourself. Talk about a labor of love!!!
This thing is simply incredible!
I have never had a chance to try intarsia yet because Miss Honey Ma'am and our five daughters, 14 grands and 15 greats have kept me pretty well wrapped up in more ways than one, but I'm not sure I'd live long enough to do anything even close to this.
Tremendous job, Girl! Congratulations and keep up the great work.
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> Well … That was no fun! My laptop froze, and I was just about to post my blog. So … now I start again!!
> 
> ...


I have to second everything rejo55 said Elain. Congratulations on finishing this wonderful gift. I advised you earlier to get a professional to frame your mirror, but now I can't see that a prof. could do it any better, or even as well. Apart from your artistic skills, I am really impressed with you methodical and well thought out approach to your work.

This is sure to become a highly valued family heirloom with many generations of your family coming to enjoy and admire it, and perhaps inspiring some of them to try their hand at similar work. I can't think of a better gift than that!

Have a wonderful wedding day and congratulate the bride and groom for me!


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> Well … That was no fun! My laptop froze, and I was just about to post my blog. So … now I start again!!
> 
> ...


Fabulous work, Elaine!
Your attention to detail takes the piece to a higher level.
(You must get a photo with the couple reflected in the mirror!)


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> Well … That was no fun! My laptop froze, and I was just about to post my blog. So … now I start again!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your series of a great blog, it shows what a great craftsman you are.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> Well … That was no fun! My laptop froze, and I was just about to post my blog. So … now I start again!!
> 
> ...


What tremendous satisfaction this must give you! As has been mentioned, this will be a treasured family heirloom and, no doubt, will inspire future generations and will make virtually everyone who sees it smile and stare as they appreciate the intricacies of your work. Excellent work on the blog too; the photos and your detailed descriptions and instructions made for an informative and pleasant journey for us.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> Well … That was no fun! My laptop froze, and I was just about to post my blog. So … now I start again!!
> 
> ...


To My *Support Group* … many thanks! You've made this journey well worth the time it took documenting each stage for my blogs, and all your wonderful words of praise definitely helped me carry that ball right through to the end. I'm so very glad you enjoyed following me along!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

justoneofme said:


> *Intarsia Wedding Gift*
> 
> Well … That was no fun! My laptop froze, and I was just about to post my blog. So … now I start again!!
> 
> ...


Elaine, You are so Talented. That Mirror is Beautiful!! You did such an Awsome job you must have the patience of a saint. Your daughter is going to love it more than anything I'm sure. 
I get awe struck from all the talent thats on this LumberJocks site.Thankyou for sharing this venture I loved it.


----------

